# Jake.........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jake was five years old when his owner had to move to Florida due to a death in the family and she could no longer keep her Golden boy. Jake was not neutered and had been used as a stud dog. His owner described Jake as a wonderful and smart dog who loved people and other dogs.
Jake was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where he was neutered and given his YGRR tattoo. He came to Riverview where he didn't have to wait long for his new home! Repeat adopters came to meet Jake and there were human and Golden smiles all around. Jake has quickly become a part of his new family who report that he is absolutely wonderful and that they love him very much.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, he is so handsome! I love to hear about a happy ending for a beautiful boy like him!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a very happy story...and a good looking boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jake is stunning-Congratulations to the lucky family who adopted him.

As always-Thank you YGRR for making it possible for Jake to find his new forever home.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Jake is way too handsome. What a great story!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hooray for Jake, now we need to find a home for Leo, he is in my local shelter. Also 5, also used for stud but has been neutered by the shelter. Says no cats and no kids, this is because he is over anxious in his kennel and gets worked up when people approach. I saw him in the yard being brushed on Saturday and he was very calm. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Erie, PA | Leo


----------

